
Mental health in startups – we are not alone - jd_routledge
https://medium.com/@anonent/mental-health-we-are-not-alone-2345240b0c3f#.716nn8jtg
======
jd_routledge
Hi everyone,

Last week I posted an article on mental health in startups (my first HN post!)

I was blown away by the response it got, over 10k reads in 2 days, which is
huge for me.

I've written a follow-up post on what I've learnt and shared some of the
comments I've had.

There are so many people who want to discuss their issues but just do not know
where to turn or are afraid of being judged.

Thanks so much for the reads and shares on the last one (HN was my biggest
referrer!)

I've created a short survey within the post on mental health in startups and
would love to learn some more about these problems.

James

